# Tomato Pie



## mish (Jun 12, 2005)

*Tomato Pie*

One 9" pie crust (homemade or store bought) 
5 medium size ripe tomatoes sliced 
1 cup chopped green onions 
1 tablespoon chopped fresh oregano 
Chopped fresh basil 
Salt and pepper to taste 
2 cups grated sharp cheddar cheese 
1 cup mayonnaise 
1/2 cup grated Parmesan cheese

Preheat oven to 400° F. 


Prick pie crust with a fork, bake 10 minutes, and remove from oven. Reduce heat to 325° F. 

Pat tomatoes down with paper towel. Cover bottom of crust with 2 layers of tomatoes. Sprinkle on half the scallions, oregano, and basil and season with salt and pepper. 

In a bowl, combine the cheddar cheese and mayonnaise, mix till well blended, and spread half the mixture over the tomatoes. 

Repeat layering with the remaining tomatoes, scallions, oregano, basil, salt, pepper, and mayonnaise spread. Top with Parmesan cheese and bake till golden and firm, about 45 minutes. Let pie cool slightly before slicing.


----------



## jkath (Jun 13, 2005)

What types of food would you serve with this, Mish?


----------



## lyndalou (Jun 13, 2005)

I think I'd serve it with grilled anything. It sounds very good. We can always count on Mish to give us something new and delish!


----------



## mish (Jun 13, 2005)

lyndalou said:
			
		

> I think I'd serve it with grilled anything. It sounds very good. We can always count on Mish to give us something new and delish!


 
Hi lyndalou. Nice to "see" you. Thank you for the kind words/compliment  

Makes a good picnic side too with southern fried (or grilled)chicken, big green salad & a cold macaroni salad or grilled corn on the cob - OR an accompaniment to salmon & grilled asparagus...or grilled anything, as you mentioned. Could experiment w cheese of choice, mozzarella, swiss, muenster etc. or add some sliced zuccinni(sp) to the pie as well. Green tomatoes might be interesting too.


----------



## Constance (Jun 13, 2005)

That looks delicious! Can't wait till I get some good fresh tomatoes and try it. 
I planted more than I needed, in case some didn't make it, but all 10 are doing great. My husband does not like fresh tomatoes (un-American!) but does like them cooked or roasted, so I'm sure he'll dig this dish.


----------



## mish (Jun 13, 2005)

Thank you Constance.  Lucky you! I love tomatoes. Could probably eat a tomato sammich w mayo. Somewhere, think I posted a recipe for Tomatoes Fontina - stuffed with a tubetti pasta & fontina cheese, if you need some ideas.


----------



## Constance (Jun 14, 2005)

That sounds good, Mish. Right now I all have are blooms and one little green Roma coming on. 
First thing will be a BLT with mayo!

Last year I oven roasted some Romas with a few herbs and whole garlic heads, then put them through the food mill (I have one on my Kitchen Aid). Talk about some luscious tomato sauce! I also put a lot of them through the mill raw, for a nice puree to cook with.


----------



## mish (Jun 14, 2005)

Go ahead Constance, rub it in. You have fresh tomatoes & I don't.  (I'm kidding with you, I hope you know.) The best thing this city girl can do is wait for my herb Chia pet to blossom. Another idea for a go with for the tomato pie - cream cheese omelette topped with guacamole & honey-do & can't elope on the side.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 14, 2005)

mish, thanks for the recipe. i'm always looking for new things to do with tomatoes. 

when my termaters come in this year, i'll make you a pie. i'm up to 27 plants so far. i have about 16 more in tiny peat pots that i'm gonna try to pawn off to my family when i see them, but i think they all have their gardens in already...


----------



## crewsk (Jun 14, 2005)

Wish I was family bucky! I'd be more than happy to let you pawn a few 'mater plants off on me.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 14, 2005)

c'mon up and pick 'em up crewsk. when i was weeding before putting in my tomatoes, i noticed a whole bunch of tomato plants coming up on their own all over the garden, from leftover seeds. i dug them out and put them in pots. ya never know what kind of tomato you're gonna get. could be grape or cherries; could be big boy, super steak, or yellow pear.


----------



## crewsk (Jun 14, 2005)

I had a huge one that came up like that last year in our brush pile. It produced some wonderful tomatoes! I haven't planted any this year & since we're moving I'm glad I didn't. It would be one more plant I'd have to move with us & since I plant my tomatoes in hay bales that would be kinda hard to do.


----------



## Constance (Jun 15, 2005)

Crewsk, please tell me how you do the hay bale thing. I find that very interesting. 
Mish, there are advantages to being in the city. For one thing, you can find all those exotic ingredients that don't make their way out into the sticks.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 15, 2005)

Constance said:
			
		

> Crewsk, please tell me how you do the hay bale thing. I find that very interesting.



You can actually buy them here - very inexpensive and good to buy a bunch of them for children's birthday parties - they make great seats!!! lol  I'm curious too crewsk, how do you plant your tomatoes in them?  You are talking about the small rectangular hay bales, right?


----------



## mish (Jun 15, 2005)

Sounds like a good topic to start re planting tomatoes. Hope people will enjoy the recipe.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 15, 2005)

Your tomato pie has my vote mish - sometimes things just go a little off topic LOL - I made my new recipe for tomato pie last night - I'm making yours tomorrow night - I know I will like it better!!!!  Can't wait!


----------



## mish (Jun 15, 2005)

Thanks elf.  Would like to see your recipe too & get back on track.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 15, 2005)

mish - I posted my recipe under Tomato Pie II.  I "thought" I wanted one without mayo as sometimes the mayo is very overpowering.  I may even try a combination of mayo, cottage cheese, and ricotta!  But I much prefer the spring onions and fresh herbs in a tomato pie.  While the dried herbs were fine there's nothing like fresh basil that says TOMATO PIE!! lol


----------



## mish (Apr 23, 2007)

Since I posted this recipe (way back when), and it's one of my fave quick & easy sides (& KE has mentioned it quite a few )  - I'm thinking about making a few changes for a new Spring/Summer dish accompaniment.

I will do everything pretty much the same except, omit the mayo, oregano & green onions.  I'll call it an almost Caprese pie; i.e. sliced tomatoes, drained & seeds removed - sprinkled with salt & pepper, thinly sliced mozzarella, and again fresh (torn) basil between the layers... keep on layering ingredients until the pie crust is almost full.  An optional addition -- add blanched, cooked fresh asparagus over the top in a circular pattern with a sprinkle of fresh grated Parmesan over the top.  Bake until everything is just heated & cheese is melted.

Going back to the old fave recipes & giving 'em a new twist, makes everything fresh & new again -- a makeover, if you will.


----------



## Alix (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh mish, I'm drooling. I love the idea of the mozza layered in there. Mmmmmmmm!


----------



## mish (Apr 23, 2007)

Alix said:
			
		

> Oh mish, I'm drooling. I love the idea of the mozza layered in there. Mmmmmmmm!


 
Alix, it's sooo good.  I usually make it as a side for a picnic during the summer with chicken (rotisserie, fried or oven-baked), cold macaroni salad, and/or potato salad, coleslaw, biscuits/rolls, fruit & lemonade.  Hope you will give it a try. Another thought - is to combine red & green tomatoes for a colorful dish.

Note:  I agree with KE, fresh basil, herbs, ingredients are _always_ the best!


----------



## kadesma (Apr 24, 2007)

_Mish,_
_Your makeover sounds so good. I think leaving out the oregano is a great idea, just the taste of sweet tomaotes and basil along with the two cheeses sounds just perfect to me. Will give it a try and soon._

_kadesma _


----------



## RMS (Apr 24, 2007)

Can't wait to try this recipe.  I love tomatoes!


----------



## mish (Apr 24, 2007)

kadesma said:
			
		

> _Mish,_
> _Your makeover sounds so good. I think leaving out the oregano is a great idea, just the taste of sweet tomaotes and basil along with the two cheeses sounds just perfect to me. Will give it a try and soon._
> 
> _kadesma _


 
Thanks, kads. I agree, when it comes to a fresh veggie dish -sometimes less is more. The little roma tomatoes (deseeded) work well, less bitter IMO. Enjoy


----------



## mish (Apr 24, 2007)

RMS said:
			
		

> Can't wait to try this recipe. I love tomatoes!


 
I love tomatoes as well, RMS. Another take would be to sub out the basil for spinach. Or, a sliced tomato & sliced zuke pie w mozzarella. Tomatoes, Feta & spinach is another way to go. Let us know your results, when you give it a try.


----------



## kadesma (Apr 24, 2007)

mish said:
			
		

> Thanks, kads. I agree, when it comes to a fresh veggie dish -sometimes less is more. The little roma tomatoes (deseeded) work well, less bitter IMO. Enjoy


Well Mish,
there were some really nice Roma's at the store as well as some beautiful basil so we are having some tomatoe pie tonight 

kadesma


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 24, 2007)

mish - this thread was started about 2 years ago and it's alive and well - just like the love for a good tomato pie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

I like to serve this pie with a salad of baby greens.  I use it for the entree.  I've also served this with my prosciutto/goat cheese wrapped asparagus.  I've been looooonging for a tomato pie!  I can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

mish - I might just try your "makeover" with water-packed mozzarella that has been marinated in a basil/garlic oil I make.  Oh my - I REALLY can't wait now!


----------



## Caine (Apr 24, 2007)

In Northern New Jersey, tomato pie is a pizza!


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 24, 2007)

plant more tomatoes than you need...Is that possible??


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 24, 2007)

Robo410 said:
			
		

> plant more tomatoes than you need...Is that possible??



Doesn't that happen no matter how many you plant anyway?  Can you imagine if you planted MORE than you thought you needed?


----------



## StirBlue (Apr 25, 2007)

This great Tomato Pie (or Tomato Pie II) is definitely the main course.  I would serve it with sauteed mushroom caps in brown sauce and Greek carrots.


----------



## ChefJune (Apr 25, 2007)

mish said:
			
		

> *Tomato Pie*
> 
> One 9" pie crust (homemade or store bought)
> 5 medium size ripe tomatoes sliced
> ...


Oh my, Mish!  I just saw this one and printed it on the spot!  This sounds fabulous for this summer when tomatoes are going crazy!

Two thumbs UP!


----------

